
Rethinking State Management with React Agent - twixcrunch
https://medium.com/@awesometom/rethinking-state-management-with-react-agent-e3000c8c2393
======
ringoyip0901
It’s probably the natural trajectory to start using WebSockets. Seems to be
the trend with Apollo with GraphQL, now React with React Agent

------
usernameisvince
This looks very useful for a few of my projects I’ve been having trouble
debugging, thanks for sharing!

------
abhpro
Seems interesting... just a way to make writing rest routes easier?

~~~
twixcrunch
React Agent actually removes the need to use REST -- that's one of the big
features of the library. Instead, communication between the client and server
is accomplished through WebSockets and keys. The client can
run('getMessages'), which triggers the server to run 'getMessages' and return
a response to the client.

------
ryanleondon
Very interesting, looks like a well thought out api.

------
GoingInfinity
Nice that time travel debugging is incorporated!

------
warmexp
Does this only work with postgres like in the test site?

